# Need Help Fish 4 Aquascaping



## thewhityfang (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone can help me...
i wanna start an aquascaping...

:? can i get the list for aquascaping fish?

:? what kind fish can be good for aquascaping?

:? did black ghost good for that?

:wink: thanks


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure what you are asking but I think I can help a little.

Cichlids, discus, plecos, oscars and some other fish will tear apart plants and ruin a scape. Some of the best fish for well scaped tank are tertas, rasboras, danios and other schooling colorful fish. They really act in groups a lot and add some copntrast to the tank. Shrimp of many species are good in scaped tanks also.


----------



## thewhityfang (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks before...

:? mmm maybe thats call a nano tank...
a tank with a plant. i wanna make that.
About the srimp... what type shrimp i must have?

I put small Freshwater Lobster in my tank...
that was good?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

How big of a tank?

As for lobster, some are ok with plants, some aren't. Shrimp, you can get a lot of different ones but I like Red Cherry Shrimp personally.


----------



## thewhityfang (Mar 23, 2008)

my tank is small
about 30 x 20 x 40 :? 20 litre maybe

i will put my tank in a side of my PC.
so when i stress out i can see my cute fish :lol: 

but some other senior from my country says
dont using a small tank for your first Aquascaping. Is more harder than a big one. Becouse the water PH is unstable.

That was right?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Smaller tanks are harder to maintain because the water can foul faster. It doesn't take as long for the water to become toxic in a smaller fully stocked tank. That being said, I have 10 gallon tanks and have no problem whatsoever keeping them clean and the fish healthy. As for plants, small tanks are great ways to start simply because you can learn more about single plants instead of trying to meet the needs of all different type of plants at the same time.


----------



## thewhityfang (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks you helping me so much :wink:


----------

